# New hunting partner



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I am looking at getting a new hunting dog I had a lab I had to put down last year and I will probably never have as dog as good as he was so is taken me a while to finally decide I want another one. I am looking at either another lab or a Chesapeake I have had both and love both labs are a dime a dozen and as long as you do the right amount of looking and spend some time with them you can get a good one. Chesapeakes on the other hand I can't find any in utah at all does anyone know someone who has or breeds them?


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

I personally like American Field bred Labradors with the right breeding you get much more versatility with a Lab than a Chesapeake, Upland speaking. A good Lab is worth the research even if it means going out of state to get proven lines for the type of Labrador your looking for.

Good Luck


----------



## McLintock (Oct 11, 2014)

Read my "I think it's time" thread and look at Steve's dogs. If I could afford it I'd get one of those dogs in a heartbeat. 

There are good Chessie breeders in Utah, but I don't know of any with a litter right now. There's also a lot in Idaho.


----------



## juliavasa5 (Nov 20, 2014)

looking for a beagle for the wife. this dog will be a pet more than anything so papers or no papers, doesn't matter. preferably under 2 years old. if its a 1 yr old that doesn't hunt, thats ok too. like i said its a pet. but figured i could find a beagle on a hunting forum. 251-288-9002
-O,->>O


----------

